# In the market for a good spreader



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have two Scott's spreaders, the mini and DLX. I do not like either of them and want to spend the money for something reliable. What are some key advantages and disadvantages between the two?

Between:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2021)

Get the Lesco buy once cry once


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Get the Lesco* 80lb Commercial* model...they are a little more than the 50lber but it will be a one time purchase you should have and last the rest of your years taking care of the lawn.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

If you are considering the Lesco, get the 80# and you'll never need another spreader again. Bonus points for being able to turn it into a sprayer system as well.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I went through the same thing a little over a month ago and got the 80lb Lesco, no regrets. Can read all about it here:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=31011


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Does the Lesco have a shut-off plate or guard so it can throw to one side?

(No love from anyone for the Spyker, eh?)


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have 4,556sqft. Is the 80lb overkill? Can you use it to top dress sand? An edge guard would be ideal as well.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

They're both overkill 4.5Kftsq. FWIW the 50lb is 48x20x35 the 80 is 48x25x35. 50 is carbon steel, 80 is stainless. 50 deflector is a~ $120 add-on, 80lbs comes standard. Permagreen agitator is an option for the 80lb for sure, don't see it listed for the 50, but it may work.

The 80lb will definitely throw sand, I would assume the 50lb would as well, but can't confirm.

Difference in price between the 2 using siteone is $197. Considering the cost to add the deflector to the 50 you're basically upgrading to all stainless and more capacity for ~ $75.

Fwiw I had a great experience with MKRittenhouse when I purchased mine.

You may not have 4500ft2 forever, so I would consider the $75 a no brainer, but it's easy spending other people's money.

EDIT: If you decide to go with the 50lb, check lowes, it's standard price there is $299.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

If I do move, I have to have a bigger yard, so the 80lb would be nicer just in case. I just watched a video about the permagreen agitator, sounds like it makes pushing out everything a lot easier. From the sounds of it, Lesco spreaders are better at how everything gets thrown out of the hopper with more even coverage, a definite must.

If the 80lb was available at Lowe's I would be happy, with a military discount.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> If I do move, I have to have a bigger yard, so the 80lb would be nicer just in case. I just watched a video about the permagreen agitator, sounds like it makes pushing out everything a lot easier. From the sounds of it, Lesco spreaders are better at how everything gets thrown out of the hopper with more even coverage, a definite must.
> 
> If the 80lb was available at Lowe's I would be happy, with a military discount.


agreed about lowes and the military discount, it's the reason I avoid HD if possible. If you read through my thread, when you factor in shipping, plus the agitator Rittenhouse came out extremely competitive and they had great CS pre-receiving as well as post when I had a potential UPS manhandling issue.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Amoo316 I just finished reading your thread. Sure, lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com has it for $48 less, but I had enough actually heard of Rittenhouse before and it sounds like they have good customer service.


----------



## JW Burns (Jul 20, 2021)

Do it right the first time and buy the best.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Amoo316 I just finished reading your thread. Sure, lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com has it for $48 less, but I had enough actually heard of Rittenhouse before and it sounds like they have good customer service.


factor in the price of the agitator which is cheapest at Rittenhouse I think and it comes out pretty close.

EDIT: I wanted to add. I REALLY REALLY wanted the spyker because of the additional/innovating engineering IMO that goes into them with the infinite adjustments and throws and close off...etc. At the end of the day though after using mine, I'm not worried I'm missing out on much as the thing just works and works well. Usually when my first instinct is X and I end up with Y, I end up wondering what if. This isn't one of those times.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

JW Burns said:


> Do it right the first time and buy the best.


I think both are good spreaders. However, let's reserve best for an Andersons spreader. :lol:

This may come as blasphemy to some...but, I have owned a Lesco stainless 80# spreader.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> JW Burns said:
> 
> 
> > Do it right the first time and buy the best.
> ...


I looked at getting an Anderson spreader but at $800, it was a no go for me. I have a Lesco Commercial model that I purchased second hand for $140 and I have no complaints.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm surely going with the 80lbs Lesco. I won't buy it until the off-season though.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > JW Burns said:
> ...


I was completely joking about Andersons being the best. It's pretty speculative to claim any lawn equipment is the best. I do love my Andersons. However, I really like using my Wizz in certain situations for its convenience and control in small areas.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Lesco 80 lb, can't say enough good things about it


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I'm surely going with the 80lbs Lesco. I won't buy it until the off-season though.


Check Facebook marketplace - these always pop up throughout the year.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@JerseyGreens will do.I am actually meeting up with someone through Facebook marketplace this afternoon, to sell 50 pounds of unopened grass seed.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

JayGo said:


> Does the Lesco have a shut-off plate or guard so it can throw to one side?
> 
> (No love from anyone for the Spyker, eh?)


I have an older 120 lb Spyker that I absolutely love and has been a beast but it's now just a glorified sprayer since I rarely use any granular now.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Mightyquinn I would like to get into liquid sprays as well, using something like the Spreader Mate and figured the hardware store type spreaders would be inadequate to house such a thing.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Mightyquinn I would like to get into liquid sprays as well, using something like the Spreader Mate and figured the hardware store type spreaders would be inadequate to house such a thing.


You are correct :thumbup:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Mightyquinn, ding ding 🛎 !! There's one for Team Spyker. Ha ha

At the beginning of this season, I switched to spraying everything. But I still used my spreader for sulphur apps and for occasionally fertilizing my neighbor's yard. My p.o.s. Earthway started giving me problems, so I'm trying to decide if I want another "entry" level spreader or if I should splurge on a big boy spreader. 🤷🏽‍♂️
I do miss the simplicity of loading up the hopper with fertilizer and walking the lawn. No backpack sprayer clean-up, etc…


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

JayGo said:


> @Mightyquinn, ding ding 🛎 !! There's one for Team Spyker. Ha ha
> 
> At the beginning of this season, I switched to spraying everything. But I still used my spreader for sulphur apps and for occasionally fertilizing my neighbor's yard. My p.o.s. Earthway started giving me problems, so I'm trying to decide if I want another "entry" level spreader or if I should splurge on a big boy spreader. 🤷🏽‍♂️
> I do miss the simplicity of loading up the hopper with fertilizer and walking the lawn. No backpack sprayer clean-up, etc…


Sounds like you need the 80# Lesco, and then ask Santa for the spreadermate.

I absolutely love mine, and I spray everything except fertilizer. I don't fertilize much, but even then, pulling the tank is about as labor intensive as pouring fertilizer into the hopper.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@FATC1TY, I'll admit that Spreader Mate looks pretty kick ***. But I only have 4,800 sq ft of turf. The neighbor has about the same.

Seems the 80 pounder may be overkill, but if it's really built the way folks claim it is, then it'll last forever, right?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

JayGo said:


> @FATC1TY, I'll admit that Spreader Mate looks pretty kick @ss. But I only have 4,800 sq ft of turf. The neighbor has about the same.
> 
> Seems the 80 pounder may be overkill, but if it's really built the way folks claim it is, then it'll last forever, right?


I've got 6k currently. Overkill it is, but I'm not lugging around a backpack to spray, mixing twice, etc.

I take longer to blend up and fill the sprayer than it does to spray.

The other side of the coin- the Lescos atleast have a robust secondary market should you move on from it.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> The other side of the coin- the Lescos atleast have a robust secondary market should you move on from it.


That last point is one I often don't consider, since I usually buy and use stuff until it dies.💀
But in this case, it seems like a good option to keep in mind. This is an item that would easily sell if I decide to move on.

(You're talking too much sense. You making a commission off this? 🤣)


----------



## Erickson89 (May 3, 2020)

I'm going to chime in. I have an Echo RB-60 spreader for my 6,000sq ft. I love the quick foot flip edge guard, it has a wide broadcast range so I can cover the yard faster, and the tires are robust so it handles the hills with ease, especially when the hopper is full. I haven't had any issues spreading all different kinds of materials. The "end of the bag" shakes are also easily taken care with a simple tilt back on the spreader to readjust the materials in the hopper.

My only complaint is the handle to engage the spreader is stiff so by the time I'm done I can feel I was holding the handle down.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Within a few weeks I am ordering the 80lb Lesco spreader. Seed World USA as it is $50.55 cheaper than Rittenhouse. Along with a hopper cover and permagreen agitator. It is my Christmas gift from me, to me.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

Shindaiwa makes a dang good commercial spreader too


----------

